# Is my cat pregnant? Pinking up?



## LuaskaRagdolls (Jan 9, 2017)

Hi all,



I have a beautiful Ragdoll girl who I took to a stud for a couple of days (19th/20th December) where I was told by the stud owner she had definitely been caught at least a couple of times. Therefore she is on day 21 of her pregnancy now.



I have only had one Raggie litter before, I'm relatively new to cat breeding after breeding dogs for several years. My other cat had pinked up somewhere between 2-3 weeks, whereas this queen still hasn't on her 21st day. So I'm now wondering if it's quite possible she hasn't conceived? 



I will attach some photos of her nipples for a better idea. Do you think they're about right or is she behind the average for 21 days? Has anyone had a queen that has pinked up later than this?



I'd really appreciate anyone's advice or experience!


----------



## spotty cats (Jul 24, 2012)

Looks pink to me, especially the 2nd pic. Your mentor should be able to tell you what's normal for her lines and when they tend to pink up


----------



## OrientalSlave (Jan 26, 2012)

Not all girls pink but those look big nipples for not pregnant, especially if it's her first litter. I have found nipple colour can change according to temperature - pinker when warmer, whiter when colder.


----------



## havoc (Dec 8, 2008)

I remember when I was young an experienced breeder told my they'd be more obvious in the evening. As I aged I learned that whatever the time of day, they were more obvious when I put my glasses on


----------

